# oil, the safe way?



## Relentless999 (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright, I purchased bubble bags and wasnt really impressed.  Ive had a large keif box for years and that type of hash just doesnt really do it for me..
So, Ive got trimmings from 6 plants.. I want to make oil, but I dont want to use butane, and I will do it outside..

Any teks or detailed instructions, or links would be especially appreciated!!

thanks guys and gals!


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you sure your using the bags right? Many tips on iso in hash sec for oil and other things.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 24, 2009)

click on the hash oil thread


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 24, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Alright, I purchased bubble bags and wasnt really impressed. Ive had a large keif box for years and that type of hash just doesnt really do it for me..
> So, Ive got trimmings from 6 plants.. I want to make oil, but I dont want to use butane, and I will do it outside..
> 
> Any teks or detailed instructions, or links would be especially appreciated!!
> ...


 
I have been told that keif is loose hash, hash is pressed keif, and the oil is just liquid either/same.  You can press your keif and get hash or you can heat your keif and get oil, especially if you add a couple of drops of oil to the keif then heat it up to melt it.  

that aside, I too distrust the butane approach, because it's not a pure substance and i don't know how much of what is left in the matrix after the oil is made.  I read a post down the line a little, and it said that both freon and ether will do the same as the butane and i know that they can be purchased quite pure... i asked if anyone knew about these, but my post was hitched to a weird thread that i assume everyone just stopped reading because of it's weirdness.

ether or freon anyone?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 24, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Alright, I purchased bubble bags and wasnt really impressed. Ive had a large keif box for years and that type of hash just doesnt really do it for me..
> So, Ive got trimmings from 6 plants.. I want to make oil, but I dont want to use butane, and I will do it outside..
> 
> Any teks or detailed instructions, or links would be especially appreciated!!
> ...


 
When you say you weren't impressed, what do you mean?  Poor yield?  Low quality?


----------



## Tater (Sep 24, 2009)

Butane and Propane are both safe effective extraction mediums.

hXXp://www.edenlabs.org/supercritical_extraction.html

I don't understand why people are so afraid of extractions utilizing these gases, besides how explosive they are.  With proper safety precautions it is really quite safe.

When I can get my hands on some stainless steel pipe and blinds I plan on making an extractor capable of withstanding extreamly high pressures and using CO2 with a recylcer.  Pretty close to what they have on that page, I still need to do plenty of research but I got lots of time this winter in camp to do that.

Nice thing about butane is that the pressures required for a successful extraction are very low and it is easily within the range of ABS plastic.  ABS plastic doesn't not react or breakdown in the pressence of butane and is safe enough to inject into your body.  I have an arm full of the stuff, its called a tattoo, yup thats right ABS is the main ingredient in black tattoo inks and is how such vibrant blacks are achieved in modern tattoos.

I'll put up a how to on the site maybe tomorrow if I have time on how to perform a butane extraction and also show you the double boil process I have perfected (well theres always room for improvement).  It will be full of pictures and I'll even include some saftey precautions so you don't blow yourself up. 

Its no more dangerous than putting gasoline in your car when done properly, just don't be a retard and you should be fine.  If you are retarded then ask your mom for help, hahaha.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 25, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Butane and Propane are both safe effective extraction mediums.
> 
> http://www.edenlabs.org/supercritical_extraction.html
> 
> ...


 
For me it isn't the physical safety of the use of butane, it's the level of purity of the butane.  pure butane is hard to find and i don't want to vap the leftovers...know what i mean? most if not all of the 'butane fuel' in lighter refills have a certain amount of other stuff included, and i don't know for sure if they can be as easily removed from the final product as the butane itself.

for instance i read this:
*Q:What is the the Proper Butane for my lighter?
*A: You can dramatically extend the useable life of your lighter by using the proper fuel. For butane (gas) lighters, the manufacturers will put their gas through varying degrees of refinement that result in fewer or greater levels of impurities. For instance, both Dunhill and S.T. Dupont butane are ultra-refined, resulting in a very high quality gas with very few impurities. The lower the impurities, the less chance of impurity build-up in the lighter's internal valves, the lower the chance of damage to the workings of the lighter. 

They are talking about impurity's gumming up the internal working of a friggin lighter, made me laugh, i don't want my lungs 'gummed up', forget the lighter!  pure stuff is hard to find and they all have a propellant in the can too.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 25, 2009)

hash oil

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581


----------



## Tater (Sep 25, 2009)

SkunkPatronus: Very true and also a very good point.  Sourcing the purest form of these gases can be tough but not impossible.  For example, pure propane has no smell but all propane you buy from your gas station has a skunk oil added to it in order to allow you to detect a leak before something bad happens.  It can be sourced though if you do some digging in your local area, same with butane.  Chemical and scientific supply shops are a good place to start looking.  If you wish to test the impurities of a can of store bought triple refined near 0 impurities butane you can do so with the following method.

Take a bowl and a scale accurate down to .01 g.

Weigh the bowl and record the results.

Spray the butane into the bowl.

Allow it to evaporate.

Weigh the bowl and record the results.

Minus the start weight from the end weight and this will give you the amount of impurities found in said can of butane.  

We are exposed on a daily basis to many chemicals from petroleom products, materials used in the building of homes, materials used in the construction of roads, pesticides used to control bugs in the farmers field, heck even some of the things they spray our clothes with to stain guard them are dangerous but only at high enough levels.  You intake mercury on a daily basis and don't even know it but you are still here.

True safety should be a concern and I would never suggest using cheaply produced butane containing many contaminents but for the most part you will be safe so long as you employ a little common sense.

Unfortunately with the hand holding fear based society people are being raised in common sense is becomming much more rare.  (this is not a jab at you just the world in general as you seem to be intelligent).

There are plenty of heavy metals and bad stuff in the tap water we all drink but we are all still here, its all about being as safe as you can within reason.

Also the propellant used is inert and dissipates immediately upon release.  You don't have to make BHO if you don't want to but I assure you when done properly it is perfectly safe and one of the most amazing smokes in the world.

I found all my pictures and will post a tutorial this afternoon after I get my "honey do's" done.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks man. most of the teks ive seen are lacking in detail.. i cant wait to see ur tek.
thx again


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 25, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> SkunkPatronus: Very true and also a very good point. Sourcing the purest form of these gases can be tough but not impossible. For example, pure propane has no smell but all propane you buy from your gas station has a skunk oil added to it in order to allow you to detect a leak before something bad happens. It can be sourced though if you do some digging in your local area, same with butane. Chemical and scientific supply shops are a good place to start looking. If you wish to test the impurities of a can of store bought triple refined near 0 impurities butane you can do so with the following method.
> 
> Take a bowl and a scale accurate down to .01 g.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man.  Now, that's a good idea. I'll go weight some ronson, i have a can sitting right here.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2009)

Make sure and I mean make sure the butane is pure ABSOLETELY NO mythal Marcaptan.
Here's how you find out 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2852&highlight=hey+useless
Thats the skunk smell there talking about.
I like Colibri myself 

BTW that bowl test seems like a ton of work and room for error the link i supplied has the "mirror" test which leaves no room for doubt.
I've even heard of some people trying like Acetone as it evaps very clean...but that crap scares me. Makes gasoline look like water on combustibility  plus i'm no chemist I'd stick with ISO your first time doin oil...see if you like it then try the butane OUTSIDE!!!


----------



## Tater (Sep 25, 2009)

The mirror test is a good test as well but it will not tell you the level of the impurities only whether or not there are any.  Colibri is what I use also as it claims to be 99.?  can't remember pure, with near 0 impurities.  I've been smoking it for a few months and I'm not more crazy than I was when I started....... I think hehe.


----------

